# Allergic? I think Ive developed a pigeon allergy...



## Slic75 (Dec 13, 2005)

I am hopeing to got some advice. I have been raising white wedding pigeons for 2 years now with no problems.

Then all of a sudden- ALLERGY! and ive never had allergies before.

My eyes got real blood shot and my face starting breaking out alot, in a rash.

I don't know for sure if it is the pigeons. I clean my loft daily- 2x daily on the weekends, so I thought proper cleaning prevented dust build up, which protected against lung problems and allergies.

Has anyone had any problems? I now where a mask and a full suit, covering me head to toe, am on predisone and allergy pills. When i cleaned my loft today, i was broke out alittle in the face, even with a full suit on.

I dont want to get rid of my pigeons- I love them toooo much- do yall know any links or any solutions? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Slic, 

Sorry to hear that you may have developed allegies to your pigeons, it is possible to get them after the fact. You can develop allergies to nearly anything at any point in your life practically. You should go to your doctor and discuss the possibility of the birds being the problem and as well have some allergy tests run. It is also possible that it is something else entirely that is causing you to break out and cause a rash. 

How many pigeons do you have and is does your loft have good ventilation? Are you using a new type of bedding or anthing? When you walk into your loft, can you smell or see particles floating around in the air? I'm glad you're wearing a mask when you clean now, I always do just when cleaning because it stirs up the air. Everyone should really because it's not just the dander but it's also the dried poop particles that become aerosoled into the air that we breathe in.


----------



## Slic75 (Dec 13, 2005)

I do see alot of particles. I have a cement floor with playgrond grade sand in the bottom that gets raked daily and completely replaced weekly.

My loft is enclosed on three sides, with the rest of the area just wired in. I am going to cut the cage around the bottom for some more air flow.

The birds are moulting now, but im not letting the feathers pile up. Maybe the moulting put more dust into the air. 

I pray that it is not the pigeons. If the allergies dont go away after this course of pred- i will go to an allergist. I have mules, dogs, horses, goats chickens etc etc so just it could be about anything - hay, pollen? Who knows- but this sucks!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Slic75 said:


> My loft is enclosed on three sides, with the rest of the area just wired in. *I am going to cut the cage around the bottom for some more air flow.*
> 
> The birds are moulting now, but im not letting the feathers pile up. Maybe the moulting put more dust into the air.
> 
> I pray that it is not the pigeons. If the allergies dont go away after this course of pred- i will go to an allergist. *I have mules, dogs, horses, goats chickens etc etc so just it could be about anything - hay, pollen? *Who knows- but this sucks!



Hi Again, 

Cutting the bottom to allow for more air flow sounds like a good idea. You want your loft to be as ventilated as possible and so that the air is moving through/exchanged rather than stale. 

Don't panic yet, it really could be anything and until you get to your doctor, you are only guessing. Just keep on wearing a mask while you work around all of your animals for now.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Allergies? Being around horses makes my face break out, too.

There's a productthat you can get called Allerpet, although, depending on how many birds you have, that might not be a good solution. They make it for dogs and cats, but I don't know why it couldn't be used on birds. You wipe it through the fur (feathers) with a cloth, and it takes the allergens away.

I'm thinking, since I'm allergic to grains--if you have a grain sensitivity, I wonder if that could be what's causing the problem? 

I hope it isn't the birds.

Rach

PS I'm allergic to housecleaning--vacuuming anyway. All the dust--I have to wear a mask to vacuum.


----------



## Slic75 (Dec 13, 2005)

I just switched to a pellet feed for my birds- I wonder if that might be the culpit? I am almost finished with the bag, maybe ill switch back to seed and see what happens. I m going to cut the bottom of the loft for more ventalation- wish me luck. I really dont want to get rid of my birds.

I think im going to give my baby birds to a friend, bc I lost almost my whole flock when they didnt return from letting them go only 5 miles from here- so i went and bought 13 more birds- and 3 wks later- all my other birds returned. I think i got come home when they want to homing pigoens, lol. I cant explain why they came home so late- they have always beat me home from 20 miles away. Cutting down on the number of birds probulary will help.


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Allergies.....Yep Got Em To Almost Every Pet I Have*

Hi . . . . 

Well where to start lol 

I am allergic to my rabbits, guinea pigs and my horses..but...

Its really strange i am only allergic to my horse when he is molting into his winter/summer coat

i am always allergic to my rabbits and guinea pigs but not my chinchilla ,dogs or cat  

I suppose its different types of furr....?

and whenever i go into my pigeons shed im terrible i have recently been to the docters and they think i may have allergic asma to my animals ? but thank god pigeons are fine lol 
so when i go into my shed im cannot breath..and i go light headed ..

now i got a inhalor and it works  

so no more probs for me 

Heather
P.s- i went for my ECG today and everythings fine


----------



## Slic75 (Dec 13, 2005)

Its really strange i am only allergic to my horse when he is molting into his winter/summer coat

You know- My pigeons have finished moulting- and my reactions seem to have lessoned alot. My eyes are not burning when i go into the loft now. Maybe I will be ok after all-

I let my birds out alot over the last few days too, but on the cage today was a coopers hawk eating one of my pigeons  

At least it was not my favorite pigeon, but i think ill let them stay in a few days, to see if the hawk goes away.


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hey Agen silc*

Hi

Maybe you were/are just allergic to something in there feathers when they sre molting like i am with my horse ?

my pigeons have not molted yet ever as they are all young and only brought them all last year so maybe ill have the same problem you never know Lol 

Well i hope your allergy gets better and i hope you can keep your pidges (well i dont think you would let them go anyway would you  ) 

My dad keeps on saying to me its the pigeons but he just dont like anthing that flutters and flys lol baby

He thinks they have bird flu and that but i tell him different 

Heather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Slic, 

I'm glad to hear that you're improving somewhat. Maybe it was the excess feathers and debris from the sheaths that was bothering you. In any case, I'm glad to hear you're feeling better and let us know if you get to the doctor again and if you continue to get better.


----------

